

Is having all the startup engineers work at the same room a good thing or not? - fedd
http://www.quora.com/Is-having-all-the-startup-engineers-work-at-the-same-room-a-good-thing-or-not

======
fedd
if a code some sophisticated recursive parsing procedure i prefer to be alone
in the room; while i see a lot of web startups work in the same room face to
face and being in privacy only by headphones.

i think if you work for b2c project you should be open and extrovert;
otherwise cubcles or private dark rooms are better

